# sideways pouching and playing with slingshots...



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

I've been asked by a few people about my sideways pouching style.. this is a popular style in China and if you watch videos of people shooting in other Asian countries, you'll often encounter this method of shooting.. in fact, the record holder for the number of cans knocked over uses this sideways grip... for me it was kind of natural progression. it takes less time to load and ammo is very easy to center.. I've always wondered why more people don't shoot this way, but hey, whatever floats in our boats. I'm not sellin' it and I won't be blamed if you go straight for it, PFS tightly clutched.. it can be done, but it takes some mojo to get used to it, and my best suggestions are to match the pouch width to the ammo, (except BBs), and learn on a fullsized frame. I use this for everything, but used the old twist and tweak to ensure smack-reduced shooting while learning difficult styles... notice I shoot sideways using my frame (mostly) but to shoot frameless upright.. or OTT, forks up? I dunno... you geddit.


----------



## bopaloobop (Jun 3, 2012)

Gonna go try, I'll report back.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanpaul (Mar 7, 2017)

honorary pie said:


> I've been asked by a few people about my sideways pouching style.. this is a popular style in China and if you watch videos of people shooting in other Asian countries, you'll often encounter this method of shooting.. in fact, the record holder for the number of cans knocked over uses this sideways grip... for me it was kind of natural progression. it takes less time to load and ammo is very easy to center.. I've always wondered why more people don't shoot this way, but hey, whatever floats in our boats. I'm not sellin' it and I won't be blamed if you go straight for it, PFS tightly clutched.. it can be done, but it takes some mojo to get used to it, and my best suggestions are to match the pouch width to the ammo, (except BBs), and learn on a fullsized frame. I use this for everything, but used the old twist and tweak to ensure smack-reduced shooting while learning difficult styles... notice I shoot sideways using my frame (mostly) but to shoot frameless upright.. or OTT, forks up? I dunno... you geddit.


sup hp!!! so if i shoot this style pfs no need to twist and tweak??:: thanks!!!


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

You ever take a shot at that record Pie?

Dang if you ain't got style for it. You make the speed part look as easy as the current record holder.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

ryanpaul said:


> honorary pie said:
> 
> 
> > I've been asked by a few people about my sideways pouching style.. this is a popular style in China and if you watch videos of people shooting in other Asian countries, you'll often encounter this method of shooting.. in fact, the record holder for the number of cans knocked over uses this sideways grip... for me it was kind of natural progression. it takes less time to load and ammo is very easy to center.. I've always wondered why more people don't shoot this way, but hey, whatever floats in our boats. I'm not sellin' it and I won't be blamed if you go straight for it, PFS tightly clutched.. it can be done, but it takes some mojo to get used to it, and my best suggestions are to match the pouch width to the ammo, (except BBs), and learn on a fullsized frame. I use this for everything, but used the old twist and tweak to ensure smack-reduced shooting while learning difficult styles... notice I shoot sideways using my frame (mostly) but to shoot frameless upright.. or OTT, forks up? I dunno... you geddit.
> ...


 it's kinda like I said,you can do this on pfs, but I haven't figured out how to tweak it or anything.. any way you twist the pouch messes up the alignment, it works for me cause I prefer it,, but like anything else, there may be a few fork-smacks in the process... my left hand compensates by moving the heck outta the way when the ammo flies.. it also helps keep my bands from flipping over..


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

CornDawg said:


> You ever take a shot at that record Pie?
> Dang if you ain't got style for it. You make the speed part look as easy as the current record holder.


 nah man, maybe one day,, I get anxiety if I push myself too hard, don't like the pressure. this is just kind of a natural pace for me, but I can move it on a good day,,but not if I take sh it too seriously...


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Lol like the end when you fight that can


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

romanljc said:


> Lol like the end when you fight that can


two cans. don't downplay my victory..


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Man that's impressive. Never even thought it was possible. I'll have to try it now.... No on second thought I'd like to keep my thumb! Your speed and accuracy are very impressive sir.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for. Sharing!! Great video


----------



## Js77 (Nov 17, 2015)

Agree with ibojoe, impressive!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Nice vid honorary "hitman" pie


----------



## RomeoAlfa (Jul 1, 2016)

Which pouches do you prefer to use for side pouch shooting?


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

hey Romeo, to be honest, I dunno if I've found MY perfect pouch yet, I really like Rayshots supersure pouches for marbles, but I've had some GZK pouches given to me that I like as well. really as long as I can feel the pouch edges without bending them and the leather isn't flimsy and twisty I'm happy, also I don't like center holes much, cause BBs can go right through if I decide to shoot some.


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks for this.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

How did i miss this, thats some sick shooting hp.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Nice shooting! Guess Ill see if I can get away with shooting TTF like this.


----------

